
Eagle Mode - Zoomable UI - barrkel
http://eaglemode.sourceforge.net/
======
OSTwister
I've been using this for a few days - primarily the file manager. I'm at a
loss for words to describe it. The interface is a mess of buttons. There is no
drag and drop (a dock would be nice, to put things temporarily). You have to
select source and target before you choose your operating, which can get
cumbersome.

It ought to be rubbish, but it's just-about _the_ best piece of software I've
ever used! I have barely tried to use a conventional file manager or the
command line (for file management) since I installed it.

It is a huge improvement on the conventional file manager, and there is so
much room for improvement still!

------
mikecane
Jef Raskin created a zoomable interface. From the screensnaps, this doesn't
look to be as clean.

